# Characodon Audox



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm looking for good advice from folks who have kept this fish. I have read a ton, but there are several different impressions that run consistently through the descriptions. My goal is to reproduce these fish for at least a year and get them as cheaply as possible out to others who are interested in endangered speices. At the moment, they are really expensive and I only got these as people seemed to take the holiday and weekend off on Aquabid. I have worked with several types of Goodieds before but nothing in the Characodon group.

My plan, I have an established 20L with some stunted convicts I'm using for feeders in it at the moment. I suppose in the morning it is bye, bye convicts. The tank has a sponge filter big enough to handle 80gal. It also have a corner filter with marbles and floss used as a biological filter / mechamical. 

I plan to move them to a 55gal set up with gravel, driftwood. flat stones, java moss, hornwart and pvc tunnels. I'll likely run two sponge filters and an HOB. Any suggestions yet??????????

I may add a few tank mates to accommodate other projects and dither fish. I figured a small group of CPOs, a few Least Killie fish females to provide livefood on demand and maybe another endagered livebearer that can't crossbreed with the Audox. Any suggestions here??????????????????

I'd appreciate any feedback.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have no info as I never kept goodieds.But here is a group,with list of members that may be of some value(if you didn't already find it)Characodon audax | goodeidworkinggroup.com
Possibly searching Navigator Black on this site will also help as he kept goodieds.Auban and skiffia both have knowledge on these fish also I believe.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

This species is best kept in a tank of 10 gallons plus. They do well in a tank temperatures between 70f-74f brood size usually less than 20. Gestationts peirod is six weeks the adult fish will attack there new born young if given the chance. Males can be very aggressive towards females and even kill them. Flowerpots are quite good for creating small caves plenty of hiding places and space for these fish is a must. A weekly water change of 50% suits them well and a good variety of live foods should be fed especially when getting them into breeding condition.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Coralbandit, I'm already a member of the goodiedworkgroup. I have found that people report very different experinces with this fish. That is why I'd like first hand info from folks like Skiffia1. Let me just say, I have worked with other goodieds and their behavior is really different than the run of the mill livebearer. It is truely a shame that more people are not involved in the effort to save the goodieds. My Xenotoca Eiseni are the only livebearer I have found that can stand up to a pair of convict cichlids and live normally with them.

Skiffia1, I'm planning to set both pairs of them up in a 20L for now. It will have drift wood, several pieces, two flower pots, a few pvc sections and plastic plants to start. Just want your expert opinion on the set up? I plan to feed a mix of flake foods from Ocean Nurtician, spirulina flakes, cut in half blanched peas, live baby brine shrimp, and freeze dried blood worms and planction. I am considering tossing in some Least Killie and Endler females for a source of live food-fry? Is that asking for trouble? I have read that they eat their own fry and I've read they don't! I take it yours ate the fry right?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

it's possible to keep them in a temporary 20l tank as I have already said males can get aggressive towards females and more so when kept in a confined space you will need to keep a very close eye on them. All of the above is suitable for the fish /fry to hide. In my experience breading them They do eat their own fry although it is possible to flock breed them meaning you have a large enough tank with plenty of plants and hiding places covering almost 90% of the tank and keeping the adults well fed at times it would be possible for some of the fry to survive. It is also possible When very young or very small adults drop their first brood some may survive. My advice is if you see any new born fry swimming with the adults remove them i find that the adults kill or eat them within 24 hours of being born. 

I do not and will not feed freeze dried foods to my fish I personally believe it to be of no value. frozen blood worms is very good obviously it’s even better when fed live I am a great believer in feeding live foods All of my fish are fed almost daily on a variety of live foods. If you are feeding spirulina flakes why feed peas?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

All o my fish get three small feedings of freshly hatched brine shrimp that are never over a day old. I feed the flake food first, than some sort of supplement food such as spirulnia and a small portion of live brine shrimp, micro worms or tiny fish fry. I use natural foods like blanched peas as I believe that they provide better nutriants. I also have a huge reserve of masquito larva I forze during the summer. The freeze dried stuff is just for a treat.

I have my two pairs of fish now and they are doing fine. You can watch the males defending their turf already. One set up shop on a small group of rocks while the other claimed a large plastic plant and two pieces of pvc. They are just about an 1" in size so no breeding for a while. I'm putting more bottom clutter in the tank over the weekend.


----------

